# Christchurch now?



## epicgb

Hi guys, we are due to move out to Christchurch in dec, im starting work at christchurch hospital jan 2013. Just wondered what the town was like now? Is it flat enough to get round by bike and how is the public transport system and rebuilding going?


----------



## epicgb

Thanks! Doesnt really answer my questions seen as i already have a job!


----------



## bhullo

epicgb said:


> Thanks! Doesnt really answer my questions seen as i already have a job!


Hi to answer your question most of Canterbury is flat Christchurch us easy to get round on a bike


----------



## topcat83

epicgb said:


> Thanks! Doesnt really answer my questions seen as i already have a job!


Totally agree. Carosapiens post had absolutely nothing to do with your original post. I have therefore deleted it.


----------



## topcat83

I'd say that Christchurch is a great place for cycling. Nice and flat - unlike Auckland and Wellington, which are both very hilly.


----------



## epicgb

Yeh, i lived in auckland for a year and cycling was a nightmare!


----------



## inhamilton

epicgb said:


> Hi guys, we are due to move out to Christchurch in dec, im starting work at christchurch hospital jan 2013. Just wondered what the town was like now? Is it flat enough to get round by bike and how is the public transport system and rebuilding going?


Currently, not much of a CBD. The rebuilding hasn't started yet, but from I've seen of the plans, the city's going to look really flash when it is finished! 
And yes, Christchurch is one of the flatter cities of NZ.


----------



## epicgb

Any updates on the Christchurch rebuild?


----------



## carosapien

epicgb said:


> Hi guys, we are due to move out to Christchurch in dec, im starting work at christchurch hospital jan 2013. Just wondered what the town was like now? Is it flat enough to get round by bike and* how is the* public transport system and *rebuilding going*?





epicgb said:


> Any updates on the* Christchurch rebuild*?


I wish you had taken the time to properly read the quote I left for you, the one that got deleted (and which I got an infraction for  ) because you said it didn't answer your question. It was an editorial from the Canterbury Star.

On first reading you must've thought it was about jobs, but it was about the lack of activity surrounding the rebuild. 

The editor of the local paper described the rebuild and repair of the city as "slower than a wet week". Hundreds of people are being brought in from overseas and are doing nothing even though there are roads to be repaired, houses to be painted, drains to be be dug up and relaid. Inertia seems to be the name of the game.

Delays to the start of the rebuild are being blamed mainly on insurance settlements being held up http://www.starcanterbury.co.nz/news/christchurch-rebuild-concern-hazard-conference/1517575/


----------



## inhamilton

epicgb said:


> Any updates on the Christchurch rebuild?


There's a video here that outlines the plans for the rebuild that they released to the media recently. I guess you have to take into account that the vid was prepared as an advertisment for Christchurch, but nevertheless it all looks pretty flash. 

Christchurch rebuild plan revealed - National - NZ Herald News


----------



## Song_Si

Hi epicgb!

Do you wear high heels/stilettos? That could be a problem it seems: 

*Quake city hell on high heels
Fashionistas 'forced into flats'*

other than that. . . best wishes for the move. When I was a recruiter for the 3 Wellington region hospitals I'd be in Christchurch 1-2 times a year for recruitment roadshows, their hospital was always a poplular place both for NZ and overseas candidates.

It was known as the most cycle-friendly city in NZ; apart from the damaged areas on't see why this should have changed. Not far to some sheltered harbour bays and beaches, have competed in the annual Corsair Bay swim, great scenery - even through misty goggles.

cheers.

Cycling in Christchurch - regular people riding bicycles
Visit Christchurch - cycling


----------



## inhamilton

Song_Si said:


> Hi epicgb!
> 
> Do you wear high heels/stilettos? That could be a problem it seems:


Lol. A year later I wore my high heels down there without a problem.


----------



## carosapien

inhamilton said:


> There's a video here that outlines the plans for the rebuild that they released to the media recently. I guess you have to take into account that the vid was prepared as an advertisment for Christchurch, but nevertheless it all looks pretty flash.
> 
> Christchurch rebuild plan revealed - National - NZ Herald News


It does look very flash and very aspirational  but it don't mean a thing if they aint got the bling!

If you really want to know how Christchurch is doing you should try to read the editorial of one local paper every week. This was Friday's http://www.starcanterbury.co.nz/news/editor-whitebait/1508682/


----------



## epicgb

Thanks! Great links and info! And no i dont wear high heels or stilletos, do you know many 6'3" blokes who do...?!!


----------



## carosapien

Have you TRIED getting size 13 stilettos?


----------



## topcat83

'Kinky Boots' - a must-see film, about a Northampton shoe maker who went into shoes for transvestites in order to survive. One of my favourites.


----------

